# Finally, a truly big grouper caught on my boat!



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

One of my " bucket list" items, catching a really large grouper on my boat. My buddy from Bonifay caught it on a 4/0 and 60# line. A true trophy. We guesstimate it around 45-#50#, (hope he weighted it before cleaning). Nine gags in all for the day, most were around 12#. The blackfin is around 30#.

Sea-r-cy

Additional info: weighed 44#, was 44" long see additional photo


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice box of fish there and congrats on the stud grouper. How deep were you fishing if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Dang, nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Nice box of fish there and congrats on the stud grouper. How deep were you fishing if you dont mind me asking?


 around 215'


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

that's awesome--that picture needs to be framed and put on the wall!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a stud gag and a fish of a lifetime, great job on an awesome box of fish! Where do you fish out of?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Panama City. I've been to the same area out of Destin, but it's 10 miles further. Sea-r-cy


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice! The Gags are thick out there this year. We limited out a couple of times this year; never got more than a couple a trip before.


----------



## tommyg003 (Jan 19, 2009)

trigger fish in?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

tommyg003 said:


> trigger fish in?


YES they are In! State waters!


----------



## tommyg003 (Jan 19, 2009)

215ft state waters?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

tommyg003 said:


> 215ft state waters?


The only way I know to return to Panama City is to go through state waters. The grouper were caught in 215'. Yes, there are triggers in state water, and yes, they allow you to stop on the way in to fish. Along with a few bliners we caught trying to cap off our snapper limit. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice fish!! Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats on the Great Gag!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

tommyg003 said:


> 215ft state waters?


 
Forum Police...At it again, you go gettum boy.


----------

